# What is this?



## Kingfisher (Jan 8, 2009)

Any collectors know what this flashlight is?







The battery can't be _that _old, because of the barcode, but the torch seems a lot older possibly with something missing (diffuser maybe)

Still working


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 8, 2009)

The Ever Ready No. 8 battery is a zinc chloride 3V, also known as a 2R10 battery.

No idea what the light is.

FYI, when I did a search for the No. 8 battery, all the main hits were from the UK and Europe.


----------



## Cuso (Jan 9, 2009)

Log on here http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/

If this guys don't know what it is , nobody knows...Good luck


----------



## lctorana (Jan 10, 2009)

The answer, with photos and variants, is in this thread.

Now, can you spot the missing part in Kingfisher's torch?


----------



## PCC (Jan 10, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Now, can you spot the missing part in Kingfisher's torch?


Would that be the fisheye lens?


----------



## lctorana (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. Including the entire bezel assembly.

Note the tabs on the side of the (integral) head - these are to adjust the interference fit of the bezel, and thus change the focus.

Oh, and Black Rose?

I'll bow to your wisdom, but I have never heard of a zinc-chloride No8. Oh how I wish I had! The two grades of zinc-carbon are all I ever encountered, even in UK & Europe.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 12, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Oh, and Black Rose?
> 
> I'll bow to your wisdom, but I have never heard of a zinc-chloride No8.


No wisdom here, I just Googled for it 

I've never heard of it either. It looked so different to me I decided to see what I could discover about it.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 12, 2009)

Now you've *really *confused me. Wouldn't it have to look *exactly the same*? Otherwise, how could it fit?


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is the link where I found the info.

I simply googled for "ever ready no. 8" and that was the first hit.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, well. Super-Heavy-Duty No.8's

Quoted from your link:

"_This No. 8 or 2R10 battery is of zinc chloride chemistry and out performs carbon-zinc versions for a long battery life. These No. 8 or 2R10 batteries have a long shelf life._"

No doubt or ambiguity. That's SHD chemistry.

But at £5.90 each? Thank goodness for the 18650 and 18350 rechargeable cells.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 12, 2009)

So how do you use 18650s in those kind of lights without blowing the bulbs?

EDIT: Never mind...I see what is needed in your other thread. Pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------

